# Gym Wildlife



## CDG (Dec 30, 2015)

Enjoy!


----------



## Grunt (Dec 30, 2015)

That there is good stuff. Gyms are like malls -- they have every "subculture" one can imagine. It makes for interesting entertainment at times.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 30, 2015)

For anyone ever interested in what was me, late 20s, its damn near exactly the guy in the wife beater doing pointless curls.  

Including (especially) the lewd, almost psychopathic staring at females.  Add in scraggly beard for tough guy effect.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 30, 2015)

That is SO awesome!


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 30, 2015)

Very funny.  Always said there is a reason stereotypes are real....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 30, 2015)

I laughed the whole video, lol.


----------



## JBS (Dec 30, 2015)

Off in the corner, covered in chalk, pounding his chest, in the zone paying attention to no one else... hahahaa!


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 30, 2015)

The elders looked like the locker sauna at Randolph (NAS Corpus was worse).

LOL.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2016)

I've actually seen versions of the pushup guy and the treadmill guy at the gym I go to.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 31, 2016)

WTF?


----------



## Brill (Mar 31, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> WTF?



Outside the box thinkers!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 26, 2016)

Giving this a bump because even at 7am, I saw nearly every one of those people in @CDG 's OP downstairs in the free weights room this morning.


----------

